# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا >  شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 8 ... (fatemeh)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 

*

و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

*
*نفر هشتم ...

* *fatemeh*




*دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید*
*

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه 
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :
*

*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه به جون عمه م ! (اسم بچه م رو حذفیدم  )*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

1-----انجمن حمایت از جریانهای فمنیست :Yahoo (20): 2-------زیاد داغ میکنه3-------نمیدونم4---شدیدا...5----خب معلومه دیگه....6----جنسیتش دختر بودنش(جل الخالق)7---دقیقا هیچکس8----به خون پسرا تشنس9----متعصب گاهی افراطی----10----هردوتاش---11----تهمینه میلانی----12---روم نمیشه بگم-------13----نه بابا از بس پستهای الکی میذاره--14---کلا ویژگی نداره :Yahoo (20): 15----ندارم---16----دعا میکنم موانع ذهنیش برطرف شه وبتونه از همه ی استعدادش تو راه درست استفاده کنه---17---عاقبت به خیرشی الهی-****----به خودت اعتماد کن نیازی نیست برای کارهای خوبی که میکنی به بقیه توضیح بدی-------------امیدوارم شوخی هارو به دل نگیری ....خیلی کاربر باحالی هستی.موفق باشی

----------


## sara75_M5R

*fatemeh*


سلام ب فاطی جون خودم

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟وکیل:yahoo (4):

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟اصن آجی من کار ضایع نکرده تاحالا. بعلههههههه!!!!! همچین خواهری دارم من

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اوف کلیییییییییییی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نچ اصن امکان نداره اسفندی ها رو اعصاب باشن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟منوخخخخخ شوخی کردم از خودش بپرسین 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟حجاب!!!!!البته فک کنم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
50 نفر جذبش میشن
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخترا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه میترسه!!!!!!ازبس خواهری من شجاع هسماشاله مث خودم شجاع هس:yahoo (94):

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودم:yahoo (4):

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟فک کنم مث فرشته ها ازبس مهربونه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نچبنظرم فعالیتش بیشتر از اینه ک کاربر حرفه ای باشه

**. ی ارزو واسش :انشاله همیشه سالم و سلامت باشی.ب تمام آرزوهایی ک ب خیرت هس برسی عزیزم.

همتون موفق باشین sara75*


[/QUOTE]

----------


## hasti-p

*


1**. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**معلم اجتماعی یادینی**
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**نمیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

**بعله حتما**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**به هیچ وجه
**
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**اممم نیلگونو...
**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**روی تاپیکهای بچه که بیشترشون درمورد حجاب واینجوربحثها باشه..
**
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**منواونوبقیه خخخ حاللا شدچندتا**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**نه بادخترا..
**
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**همون ادیسون خیلی بهش میومد**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**اون میترسه
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**والله فعلا کسی ولی شبیه معلم دین وزندگیمون میتون باشه
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**بله 
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**
اول خوبشومیگم:اینکه آرومه
وبدش اینکه زیادی آرومه
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**.....**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
**ایشالله همیشه شادوموفق باشه
**
18.ی نصیحت :
*اینکه روحیشوحفذکنه وبااعتمادبنفس توکارهاش جلوبره



بهترین ها برای فاطمه جون

----------


## Mojtaba93

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ معلم ریاضی  بد اخلاق 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  هی میگه کاربر حرفه ای کلاس میزاره 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟   نه چون هر کی میاد باهاش بد اخلاقه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟   نه   

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ خودش رو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟    رو  انتقاد کردن بهش 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟   هیچ کس 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  با دخترها و بعضی خاص 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  کوماندو 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد  معلم ریاضی مون که  اخمو سبیلو بود 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (114): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟    نمیدونم 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  ار بی جنبه بودنش          خاکی بودنش 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خصوصیه به خودش مربوطه 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یک شاخه گل زیبا 

17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه موفق باشه تو زندگی   دنیا و اخرت 

18.ی نصیحت : جنبه انتقاد داشته باشه  بهترین دوستت کسی که بدی هات بهت میگه نه کسی که مدام دروغ میکه عالی هستی بهترینی 

*

----------


## nafise

*كلي بگم خيلي خاااااااااااااااااااااانم  ه*  *خيييييييييييليييي زيييااااااااااااد دووووووسسششش داااااااااارررممممممممممم*  :38:

----------


## milad65

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  *پزشک*


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *هیچی* 


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* بله کاملا*


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  *خیر ؛ بیشتر اروم و ساکته*


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  *آجی هاشو* :yahoo (1):


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ *حجاب*


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *20* 


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ *دخترا*


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  *ادیسون* :yahoo (4):


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ *سوسک میترسه*


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمیدونم والا


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (444): 


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *به نظر من باید مدیر بخش بهشت باشه* 


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ *بنظر من اخلاقش خیلیی خوب و آرومه ولی فقط یه ایراد کوچولو داره که یذره زود عصبانی میشه*


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *خیلی قشنگه ؛ به خصوص آواتار* 


16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 


17. ی ارزو واسش : *آرزوی تن درستی*


18.ی نصیحت : هیچی


 :Y (454):

----------


## sahel.

زندگی مثل یه دیکته است ، هی مینویسی ، هی پاک میکنی 
هی غلط می نویسی ، هی پاک می کنی
غافل ازین که ... عزرائیل داد میزنه برگه هاااااااااااا بالا !

من :
✿ نه احساسي امـ
و نه منطقــے
فقطــ 
 با منطقـمـ،جملاتی می سازم ، 
بـه گنجـــايش احساسمـ..!✿


ممنونم از همه عزیزانی که زحمت کشیدن نظر دادن ...

----------


## Dr.GajaR

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پرستار 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اوووم نمیدونم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بععععععله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نه 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ دوستاش رو 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟فک کنم حجاب باشه 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 19 نفر !

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟دخملا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) بی دندون 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک میترسه 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (724): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خوشم : با همه جوره 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟...

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Y (559):  :Y (559):  :Y (559):  :Y (559): 
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : ارزو میکنم به ارزوش برسه و سلامت باشه 

18.ی نصیحت :* کنترل خودتو حفظ کن :yahoo (4):

----------


## neonato

*
*


*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
استاد دانشگاه یا دکتر اگه رشتش تجربی باشه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم تا حالا ولی بالاخره پیدا می کنم*:yahoo (4):*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
بعضی مسائل مذهبی

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
15 نفر
قرار نیست که همه رو از خودمون راضی کنیم
آدم باید دافعه هم داشته باشه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
فرقی نمی کنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
از لقب دادن خوشم نمیاد
چه کاریه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدومشون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یه دختر چادری تو کلاسمون بود از دیوار صاف بالا میرفت! 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Yahoo (78): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از صداقتش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اکانت چی هست؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
یه جمله
آن کس که اندیشه نمایی بداند
تن نمایی نمی کند
البته با کمی تحریف! 

17. ی ارزو واسش :
از ته دل شاد باشی

18.ی نصیحت :
دخترم همیشه سعی کن ...*:yahoo (4):
موفق باشی

----------


## parAdis75

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
کارمند

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آرره:yahoo (3):

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا:yahoo (1):

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
معلومه من 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمی دونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
بانوی دریا

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد دختر عموم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
فک کنم نه باید مدیر بخش بهشت بشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیه


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزو میکنم به آرزوش که من نمی دونم چیه برسه
*


* 
18.ی نصیحت :*
 یه نصیحت دوستانه 


 

هیچ وقت خودتو واسه هرکسی کوچیک نکن 
اونی که قدر تو میدونه اگه تو کاه باشی در نظرش کوه میشی 
وای به روز وکسی  که تو واسش کوه باشی 
و اون نخواد قدر تو بدونه واسش قدر یه کاه هم نمی ارزی

----------


## Mojtaba93

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک یا روانشناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آرره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا[
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حجابش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گل یاس 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوسک
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد یک خانم با ایمان تو محله مون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بیشتر لیاقت داره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد 

عالیه بد نداره 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیه


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*فایل پیوست 12410
*17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم تو تمام زندگیش موفق باشه 
**18.ی نصیحت :
هیچ وقت حجابت فراموش نکن و هر کسی لیاقت نداره*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پزشک یا روانشناس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آرره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا]

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حجابش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
گل یاس 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
این از سوس]

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد یک خانم با ایمان تو محله مون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
*:yahoo (1):*
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه بیشتر لیاقت داره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
نداره بد -----  خاکی بودنش 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عالیه


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*فایل پیوست 12410
*17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم تو تمام زندگیش موفق باشه 
**18.ی نصیحت :
هیچ وقت حجابت فراموش نکن و هر کسی لیاقت نداره*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Mojtaba93

دو بار دو جور متفاوت نوشتی بعد من میگم چن گانگیه شخصیت پیدا میکنم میگی نه ؟! :Yahoo (76): 
ولی ممنون هر چی بنویسید برام با ارزشه مرسییییییییییییییییی[/QUOTE]

سپاس فاطمه خانم

----------


## fateme.tehran

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

فیزیک دان قهار

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

داشت کل کل میکرد تو یه تاپیک،بهم امتیاز داد گفت تورو خدا بیا جوابشو بده...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

دوست پسر؟؟؟* :Yahoo (75): ما دخملا از این کارا نمیکنیم..*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

عمرا ابدا


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

تو سایتم خدارو بیشتر از همه دوست داره

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو چادرشوووعین خودم


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

نباید جذبش بشن..حرام است*:yahoo (94):*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

دخترا....

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

مذهبی دو آتیشه

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

سوال بعدی...بسته شد*:yahoo (94):*

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

بازم یاد خودم* :Yahoo (11): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

* :Y (521): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

عالی تره باو

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از ویژگی خدادوستیش واقعا خوشم میاد


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

زیبا و مطمئن

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

*مدل دیگه ی خودم*

17. ی ارزو واسش :

شوهری نصیبش شه که لیاقتشو داشته باشه

18.ی نصیحت :

فعلا شوهر نکن*

----------


## Mr. ARAD

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**پرستاری**

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
نمیدونم



3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اوهوم


4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نـــه


5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
معمولن دختر خانومارو 


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
رعایت ادب


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
11 نفر


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دختر خانوما


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خوش نــام


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هر دو از هم


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
زندگی


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اوهوم


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بدی ازش ندیدم ... هرچی بوده همش خوبیه


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
تیرگیش معنی قشنگی از سکوت و آرامشه


16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش :
آرزوی موفقیت در تمامی مراحل زندگی


18.ی نصیحت :*
*داشتن یه سطح متعادل از این چهارتا، خیلی بهتر از داشتن یکی از اوناست، تا میتونی متعادل باش :
عقل + هــوش + سـواد + تجربه

*

----------


## Takfir

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  معلم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اوهوم صد در صد 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه خیلی بی آزاره و با هیچکس کاری نداره !

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ مطمئنا دخترای با حجابی مثل ستاره !

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ حجاب و چادر و عفاف

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مثلِ ستاره حاجیه خانوم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یادِ دختر همسایمون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟:troll (25):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ایشون زیاد در زمینه دینی فعالیت میکنه! فکر کنم یک مسئولیت تو این زمینه داشته باشه خیلی خوب میشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از کم حرف بودنش بدم میاد و از با ادب و با اخلاق بودنش خوشم میاد 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خـــوبه! 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : انگشتر امام علی

17. ی ارزو واسش : موفق باشی همیشه!

18.ی نصیحت : یکم اجتماعی باش!  
*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

